# Natural Balance



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm trying to switch Angel over to a better food. I've heard so many raves about Natural Balance, so I've been trying to get her used to it. I'm noticing now, after the formula change?, that their first ingredient is potatoes or sweet potatoes instead of the meat (duck, venison, fish, ect). 

Is Natural Balance still one of the best choices? I thought the best choices were the ones that listed meat as the first ingredient.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Please give Karma Organics a try. Look it up. It's the same company that makes Innova and other brands but it has been really good to my two boys. They like it. 

We were ex-NB folks here. Have been on Karma for the past year.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 4 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813729


> I'm trying to switch Angel over to a better food. I've heard so many raves about Natural Balance, so I've been trying to get her used to it. I'm noticing now, after the formula change?, that their first ingredient is potatoes or sweet potatoes instead of the meat (duck, venison, fish, ect).
> 
> Is Natural Balance still one of the best choices? I thought the best choices were the ones that listed meat as the first ingredient.[/B]



Lynne I feed Sassy NB Venison and Sweet potato. I like it because it is a limited ingredient formula and it has plenty of protein and fat. With limited ingredients there is less chance of allergy.

*The Karma Organic has Rosemary which I remember reading can cause problems (seizures I think.)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

NB Sweet Potato and Venison is 20% protein with potato protein and venison meal as the third and fourth ingredients
and venison as the second. I wouldn't
worry about adding more protein but I do feed some veggies and fruit.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh good, an opprtunity to vent about NB! lol. Several months ago they changed their duck and potato formula and the only way you would have known it is 1) Their website 2) If your dog got sick from the formula change (which happened with a lot of folks, from what I read). The change was NOT written on their bags, no letters went out, no announcements. I noticed one day the the new bag I got was lighter in color and that it made Ollie's poop icky--even after a few weeks. Lo and behold I find out they have changed the formula and their website note about it didn't make any sense to me--something to the affect of "we could not keep up with the perviously high standards of the old formula..." it really made no sense to me--so were they LOWERING their standards? i didn't get it. Anyway, a company that makes changes that potentially can upset your dog's digestive system without labeling it on their bags really gave me a bad attitude! Also, the higher potato content (again, which I also wasn't aware of) upset YoYo's Poop problems as well. I'm trying other brands now. And that's my little rant, lol.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine are doing excellent on the small bites NB chicken formula (they have chicken or duck in small bites, but they eat the chicken). All of mine like it and Louis's bloodwork is the best that it has EVER been (his ALTS were 35!). I just looked at the latest bags of food we bought and at least for the premium chicken, the ingredients appear the same. Does anyone know if their was a formula change on all of their foods? I would say that as long as your dog is still doing well on the food, then to not change it simply bc of a formula change.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813845


> Mine are doing excellent on the small bites NB chicken formula (they have chicken or duck in small bites, but they eat the chicken). All of mine like it and Louis's bloodwork is the best that it has EVER been (his ALTS were 35!). I just looked at the latest bags of food we bought and at least for the premium chicken, the ingredients appear the same. Does anyone know if their was a formula change on all of their foods? I would say that as long as your dog is still doing well on the food, then to not change it simply bc of a formula change.[/B]


As far as I know the duck and potato was the only change they made....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I feed the venison and sweet potato - so far there have been no changes to that. I bought a bag about a month ago.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies. However, everyone of their products now list the potato first in the name: Sweet Potato & Venison, Sweet Potato & Chicken, Sweet Potato & Fish, Potato & Duck. Here's a link to their website Natural Balance 

That's what prompted my question. Since the potatos/sweet potatoes are listed first, is NB still one of the better choices? 

Potato & Duck:
Potatoes, Duck, Potato Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Sweet Potato & Venison:
Sweet Potatoes, Venison, Potato Protein, Venison Meal, Canola Oil, Potato Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 5 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813921


> Thanks for all of your replies. However, everyone of their products now list the potato first in the name: Sweet Potato & Venison, Sweet Potato & Chicken, Sweet Potato & Fish, Potato & Duck. Here's a link to their website Natural Balance
> 
> That's what prompted my question. Since the potatos/sweet potatoes are listed first, is NB still one of the better choices?
> 
> ...


Check out the Premium Chicken one, ingredients appear the same. The chicken and sweet potato is a new formula, but the premium has been around a while. 

Chicken, Brown Rice, Lamb Meal, Oatmeal, Barley, Salmon Meal, Potatoes, Carrots, Chicken Fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil, Brewers Yeast, Duck, Salmon Oil, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberries, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


Not sure about this being the best out there bc of the sweet potato, but a few other premium foods I know of have a carb as the first ingredient.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 5 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813921


> Thanks for all of your replies. However, everyone of their products now list the potato first in the name: Sweet Potato & Venison, Sweet Potato & Chicken, Sweet Potato & Fish, Potato & Duck. Here's a link to their website Natural Balance
> 
> That's what prompted my question. Since the potatos/sweet potatoes are listed first, is NB still one of the better choices?
> 
> ...


The Venison formula looks okay to me, but the duck formula doesn't look as if it has enough meat. :shocked: With the water removed form the duck during processing, wouldn't it technically be further down in the list? Their Potato and Duck formula seemed much better when they had duck meal, since the meal already has the water removed.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 5 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813849


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813845





> Mine are doing excellent on the small bites NB chicken formula (they have chicken or duck in small bites, but they eat the chicken). All of mine like it and Louis's bloodwork is the best that it has EVER been (his ALTS were 35!). I just looked at the latest bags of food we bought and at least for the premium chicken, the ingredients appear the same. Does anyone know if their was a formula change on all of their foods? I would say that as long as your dog is still doing well on the food, then to not change it simply bc of a formula change.[/B]


As far as I know the duck and potato was the only change they made....


[/B][/QUOTE]

Huh! No WONDER Winnie's NB duck and potato was lighter in color! That is annoying there was no mention of it on the bag. I hadn't noticed a change in Winnie's poops though. I also didn't even realize NB came in chicken and small bites at that- The only other flavor my local Petco carries in small bites is lamb and rice and she apparently really dislikes it.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Aug 5 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813984


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 5 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813849





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813845





> Mine are doing excellent on the small bites NB chicken formula (they have chicken or duck in small bites, but they eat the chicken). All of mine like it and Louis's bloodwork is the best that it has EVER been (his ALTS were 35!). I just looked at the latest bags of food we bought and at least for the premium chicken, the ingredients appear the same. Does anyone know if their was a formula change on all of their foods? I would say that as long as your dog is still doing well on the food, then to not change it simply bc of a formula change.[/B]


As far as I know the duck and potato was the only change they made....


[/B][/QUOTE]

Huh! No WONDER Winnie's NB duck and potato was lighter in color! That is annoying there was no mention of it on the bag. I hadn't noticed a change in Winnie's poops though. I also didn't even realize NB came in chicken and small bites at that- The only other flavor my local Petco carries in small bites is lamb and rice and she apparently really dislikes it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My dogs are on NB Sweet Potato and Fish--they love it and are doing really well. After this bag, I may try some of the other foods suggested if I can get them around here.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine are on the sweet potato and venison. I'm really happy with the results. Neither one ever has runny poo anymore and no vomiting either. I'm very pleased. they like it to, which is great. I was having problems with runny poo and the occasional vomiting and I really think it was a chicken intolerance. Since I've cut out poultry, both have been completely fine.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I have always bought the lamb meal and brown rice formula. I tried one of the brands with sweet potato and her poop stunk SOOO bad I switched back to the other. I have used it for over a year now without problems and my girl is a huge eater.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynne try the Venison and Sweet Potato. Over the yrs. Sassy seemed to be developing an allergy to the chicken formulas and since I have changed to the Venison she is doing great. It is also a limited ingredient (which is good for allergies) and it is grain free. Sassy's tummy has settled down, and she is doing so good. I think Angel would like the Venison formula. This is the only food that Sassy has ever stood and ate like she enjoys it. All the other foods she picked at. 

*To answer your "meat" question...........there is nothing wrong with potato protein.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

My Bulldog has major allergies. And he does excellent on NB Sweet Potato and Venison. He needs a grain free food. And once I started him on it (2yrs ago) all his yeasty issues cleared up immediately. No more tear stains at all. I'm always getting compliments on how clean his face is.  

Cooper is just starting to have a small issue - with the Venison (he's starting with tear stains)....so I am looking to change his food. Gracie can eat whatever she wants and never seems to gain weight or have an issues...another pure white face. :thumbsup:


----------

